# Diving Profile



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

I was suprisedthatI didn'tget any takerson my post about going diving today, especially with the great weather. Then after thinking about it I realized some people might be hesitant to go with someone they don't know much about.So hereis some info to get to know me better.

Name: Ben

Age: 33

Location: Gulf Breeze

Marital Status: Happily Married with 2 kids

Boats:

*2004 21ft Triumph CC w/ 150 4-stroke Yamaha*










*Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 Kayak*










Hobbies besides Fishing and hopefully diving: Surfing, Going to the Beach, Playing Guitar, Weightlifting, Moutain Biking, Kayaking, Brazillian Jiu Jitsu

If all of this sounds desperate, it might just be. :doh I just got all of my scuba gear around Christmas time and I am desperate to get out and do some diving, as well as try out my new speargun, and spearfishing all together for that matter. I would really like to hook up with some experienced divers/spearfishers since I have not gone diving in a few years. My friend who I was going to start divingwithworks offshore and is not around as much as I want togo :reallycrying so I would really like to meet some other divers around here who I can go with.My schedule is somewhat flexible. I can usually go on Sat or Sun and sometimes during the week. PM me if you are interested and we can exchange phone numbersand then do some diving and spearfishing.

By the way, I have a lot of good fishing spots in the bay and Gulf, andI am sure they would also be great for diving. Here are a few fishing pics:

*Bay Grouper*










*Bay Redfish*










*Nice King*










*Bonito on the Fly*










*Mahi & Hoo*


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry you're having trouble hooking up with dive buddies. 

MBT has students going out every weekend, and any certified diver that wants to go along is welcome. It's usually shore dives, but it can be a great way to meet folks to dive with, and it's a lot of fun too!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I think everyone had already made plans. 

I would love to get out with you and do some spearing.

Brandy 255-0498


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

hey ben how are ya. i would be glad to go out and shoot with you. i went out today and got a couple of grouper and a nice AJ. Won't be able to go tommorrow but give me a call sometime. Also if you need someone on an inshore trip call as well.

i've got a flats boat as well

Jeff 485-5609

usually a flexible schedule weekdays and weekends


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

_I'll bet that bo bo on a flyrod was fun!_


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Ben, no woryz man, just be a lil patient. you will hook up with some good spearos here, if not try MBT's site at www.*pensacoladive*shops.com/phpBB2 .

you will get a hook up there, if not I will try to clear some yime and I'd be happy to go with ya.....

Clint


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the invite! Its still too chilly for the rest of us!! You'll have a boat full as soon as the water warms....

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

keep checking here. there are always people looking for divers. craasch goes out about once a week. once it gets warm there will be loads of people looking. i will be one of them. just don't like the cold.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't get disappointed. Just keep an eye on the forum. dkdiver goes out regularly as much as the weather permits. If Clay-doh can get off, he'll be on the boat. You'd get a kick out of him. Just look at some of his posts and videos. We usually post as it looks like a break in the weather unless - like this weekend - we had out of town spearfishers and Claydoh and everyone was jonesin to get wet - no matter how cold. Hang in there, we'll find a boat to put you on or put someone on yours!


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses and PM's. I look forward to diving with you all. I did get a chance to get out today with Billybob. He sure knows knows his stuff. We had a great time diving.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey bigben, I just think you posted a lil late...everybody knew this weekend was gonna be nice, and made plans by wednesday at the latest.

Trust me, especially since you got a boat, there are plenty of divers on here without a boat who are boat whores (me included for know until I get a new lower unit for one of my motors) and always lookin for a chance to get out.

And there are at least three newly certified people on the forum here dying to get out.

And goin on DKdivers boat is always a balst like his wifwe Rocklobster said. Even when I dont get no fish, I have a hell of a good time out with them!

Look foward to diving with you!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ben,

Let me know when ever you want to get out there. I was supposed to get out this weekend, but was held back by this creepy crud crap that has been going around. I am always up for some fish killings underwater. Just keep posting that you need diver's and they will come.

Jon


----------

